# Bear bows!



## Joelb07 (May 20, 2014)

The 2015 bear line up will release on October 1st this year. Trying to decide to wait or buy the motive 6 for a lot cheaper


----------



## Tracker1 (May 20, 2014)

Might want to wait, Bear archery has some big changes coming from what I'm told, may even be a Pro series bow with an old well known name!!!!!


----------



## Joelb07 (May 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (May 21, 2014)

Will they still be made in China?


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 21, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Will they still be made in China?




ouch


----------



## Kris87 (May 21, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Will they still be made in China?



What if they are?  Probably lots of guys viewing this from their Apple I-phone made in China.  Probably very similar production process.  Designed by American engineers, assembled in Asia.


----------



## roll tide09 (May 21, 2014)

*bear bows*

just bought the new bear agenda 6 about 3 weeks ago.Shot about every bow made and decided to go with the bear.To me one of the best bows ive ever shot,we chronographed the bow at 70 pounds 30 in draw 400grain arrow and shot 329fps.Ya pretty dang fast for a china bow and shoots like a dream!


----------



## countryboy27012 (May 21, 2014)

Thought bear bows were made in Gainesville Florida??


----------



## Tracker1 (May 21, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> What if they are?  Probably lots of guys viewing this from their Apple I-phone made in China.  Probably very similar production process.  Designed by American engineers, assembled in Asia.



Good point Kris! I'm all for made in America, as much as on can these days. I bet not a single "high quality" picture entered into the challenge last year was takin with an American camera!


----------



## Joelb07 (May 21, 2014)

Yes bear bows are made gainsville florida. How did some of you come up with china?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (May 21, 2014)

Assembled and made are two different things. Made in China, assembled in Gainesville.


----------



## Kris87 (May 21, 2014)

Bows made/assembled in china, cars made/assembled in Mexico, motorcycles made/assembled in Italy, laptops made/assembled in Japan, shirts and shoes made/assembled in Vietnam.  What does it mean?  Global economy.  Its like I tell a lot of guys.....do you know what every company in your 401k or IRA produces and where they produce it?  If you don't, and you rely on solid returns from companies operating in a global economy for your retirement, then why do you preach buy American when you have a personal stake in a company's profitability operating on foreign soil.  Think about it.  If you just stick money in your mattress, then disregard.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (May 22, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Bows made/assembled in china, cars made/assembled in Mexico, motorcycles made/assembled in Italy, laptops made/assembled in Japan, shirts and shoes made/assembled in Vietnam.  What does it mean?  Global economy.  Its like I tell a lot of guys.....do you know what every company in your 401k or IRA produces and where they produce it?  If you don't, and you rely on solid returns from companies operating in a global economy for your retirement, then why do you preach buy American when you have a personal stake in a company's profitability operating on foreign soil.  Think about it.  If you just stick money in your mattress, then disregard.



We can not operate in the modern society without the global economy. I get it and do not argue with that line of thought. I do however believe that in the areas you have choice, and have to power to make it, buy American. 

For instance if you want to buy an American made Television, you are out of luck, there isn't one. 

I am not a fundamentalist by any means, so I would not say "Don't buy a TV". However I will say that there are opportunities out there in which you do have a choice, so make a good one. Thats all. 

I am the least politically driven person here, I do not have an agenda. However, I think in a niche industry like archery, where it's driven by small companies, buying American made products impacts our economy here positively more than it impacts the global economy negatively. 

And before I have to defend the "small companies" in the archery industry. The only "big" company in this industry is Hoyt/Easton. Easton is a HUGE company and the archery part is a small sliver of their overall business. However the entire archery industry is still smaller that companies in other industries. There are numerous companies in the tech industry that are larger than the archery industry. So do some research and if you give an opinion, make sure it is an educated one! LOL


----------



## 660griz (May 22, 2014)

I'll hold on to my Carnage for a while longer.


----------



## 100hunter (May 22, 2014)

660griz said:


> I'll hold on to my Carnage for a while longer.



Ditto that brother.  I'm not going to get rid of mine either.  Its still the best hunting bow I've ever owned, but then again, I own a bmw, mercedes, and a toyota.  Sorry Big.  And just a reminder, its still the fastest single cam, 7in brace height bow on the market.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (May 22, 2014)

100hunter said:


> Ditto that brother.  I'm not going to get rid of mine either.  Its still the best hunting bow I've ever owned, but then again, I own a bmw, mercedes, and a toyota.  Sorry Big.  And just a reminder, its still the fastest single cam, 7in brace height bow on the market.



It's cool brother. Like I said, I am not a fundamentalist. I do not make a moral judgement on this stuff. I just say what I think and there is no real emotional attachment to it. 100Hunter is a good man in my view regardless if he feels like I feel on buying something made here or not. It just doesn't matter that much to me. I make a decision based on how I feel. I will express it, but don't get all butt hurt about it!

Unless of course you are talking about Rage broad heads, then I totally have an agenda!


----------



## Joelb07 (May 24, 2014)

Bear Manf. is Located in Gainesville, FL. all of the adult and youth metal riser compunds are made in the factory there. All of the Traditional wood and fiberglass Bear Brand bows are made same place. I just saw a rack of about 50 Montana's yesterday ready for spray finish, assorted other models too. The youth composite compounds & recurve,(the black and camo ones) and the Ragim (3 piece) recurve and the all fiberglass youth bows are made overseas. The Ragim is Italian made I believe. Thats the way it is for sure. Trust me. 
No bows are made in Evansville. Evansville offices take the customer service calls, all Bows are repaired in Gainesville.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (May 24, 2014)

Joelb07 said:


> Bear Manf. is Located in Gainesville, FL. all of the adult and youth metal riser compunds are made in the factory there. All of the Traditional wood and fiberglass Bear Brand bows are made same place. I just saw a rack of about 50 Montana's yesterday ready for spray finish, assorted other models too. The youth composite compounds & recurve,(the black and camo ones) and the Ragim (3 piece) recurve and the all fiberglass youth bows are made overseas. The Ragim is Italian made I believe. Thats the way it is for sure. Trust me.
> No bows are made in Evansville. Evansville offices take the customer service calls, all Bows are repaired in Gainesville.



You probably know better than I do.


----------

